# Do men look good wearing earrings?



## Ralphy1 (Mar 24, 2016)

I have never understood why men decided to start wearing earrings.  They just make men look silly or make them look effeminate in my never humble estimation...


----------



## ronaldj (Mar 24, 2016)

no.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 24, 2016)

It depends where the earings are located and what kind of earings they are.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 24, 2016)

OK, Vicky, what kind do you like and where do you like them?


----------



## oohjarwatsit (Mar 24, 2016)

I would divorce my husband if he ever considered getting his ears pierced, not that he ever would.


----------



## IKE (Mar 24, 2016)

Not sure but from what I understand but for a man depending on which ear you wear one in it shows 'which way you lean' so to speak.....I never was sure which ear to wear one in so I passed.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 24, 2016)

I don't like men having earings in their ears,especially the ones that stretch out the holes.
I llke the industrial piercing only on the ear.

I do love piercings elsewhere on the body though.


----------



## IKE (Mar 24, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> I do love piercings elsewhere on the body though.



With you I'm darn near scared to ask .........where is elsewhere ?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 24, 2016)

I did not wear an ear ring until my wife found one on the floor of my truck and asked whose it was !! (Joke)


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 24, 2016)

Good one, Ken!  And, yes, Vicky, I am squirming in anguish just thinking of your your answer...


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 24, 2016)

IKE said:


> With you I'm darn near scared to ask .........where is elsewhere ?



Lol

Lip,tongue,eyebrow,nothing lower.


Ken,good one! Lol


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 24, 2016)

Not even a nipple or a navel?  Why buy just half a loaf?  So to speak...


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 24, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Not even a nipple or a navel?  Why buy just half a loaf?  So to speak...



On men no,on women,yes


----------



## oohjarwatsit (Mar 24, 2016)

I have my ears pierced but would never consider having a piercing elsewhere.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 24, 2016)

Gals having their ears pierced seems to be a rite of passage.  Oops, I said gals, I will flagellate myself with my charging wire while we speak...


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 24, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> I don't like men having earings in their ears,especially the ones that stretch out the holes.
> I llke the industrial piercing only on the ear.
> 
> I do love piercings elsewhere on the body though.



Yes Vicky.
Like IKE I wanna know.
Where elsewhere?
I mean, the mind boggles! 
But in answer to the question, NO!
Earrings are for Women, not Men who want to look like one! layful:nthego:


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 24, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Gals having their ears pierced seems to be a rite of passage.  Oops, I said gals, I will flagellate myself with my charging wire while we speak...



This I just gotta see Ralphy.
Please PM me that picture you will please take for me! nthego:


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 24, 2016)

I don't care what they do. Some of them have pierced the nether region which brings to my mind a good title for a blues song..' Ain't No Jewelry Box Baby'


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 24, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Gals having their ears pierced seems to be a rite of passage.  Oops, I said gals, I will flagellate myself with my charging wire while we speak...



Here,let me help you with that :devil:



Booze,you got so exccited you missed my reply,lol


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 24, 2016)

Afraid to post a photo because my piercings might excite you...


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 24, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Here,let me help you with that :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> Booze,you got so exccited you missed my reply,lol



Anytime I see a post of yours Vicky, I sure do get excited.
That's for sure!
I think I missed what you said there because at the same time as looking here, I wuz tryin' to set up The Hot Seat thread. 
That's my story, and I am stickin' to it! layful: nthego:


----------



## Don M. (Mar 24, 2016)

Earrings look nice on a woman, but rather silly on a man...IMO.  I put earrings on a man in the same category as excessive tattoo's and other body piercing.  When I see someone with a pierced tongue, or a Nose piercing, etc., I often wonder if they are lacking in the "self esteem" department.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 24, 2016)

My son dated a girl with a thing in her tongue.  I never asked him but I wondered what tongu kissing her might have been like, especially if she had a little of her dinner stuck in the piercing...


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 24, 2016)

I like earrings on young guys. I'm in Tennessee so I can't remember the last time I say an older man with his ear(s) pierced.


----------



## oohjarwatsit (Mar 24, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> My son dated a girl with a thing in her tongue.  I never asked him but I wondered what tongu kissing her might have been like, especially if she had a little of her dinner stuck in the piercing...



Tongue piercings are unhygienic and could possibly become detached, get swallowed, cause choking, or get stuck in the throat or other parts of the anatomy on its way through the body.


----------



## Gia (Mar 24, 2016)

Just only Johnny Depp look good with the earring....


----------



## oohjarwatsit (Mar 24, 2016)

Gia said:


> Just only Johnny Depp look good with the earring....



Well as that guy is not good looking anyway, a earring isn't going to make much difference I suppose.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 24, 2016)

oohjarwatsit said:


> Well as that guy is not good looking anyway, a earring isn't going to make much difference I suppose.


Johhny Depp has something that transcends looks- he has charisma. Very popular among the ladies in America.


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 24, 2016)

I think it's a generational thing. I mean if you grew up in the 40's and 50's tattoos were fairly uncommon. I could be wrong but I think pierced ears on women wasn't the norm either. My Mom had zillions of clip on earrings, always losing one. But by the 70's body art n' piercings started to go mainstream.

That being said...I think an earring can be very attractive on a man, a subtle fashion statement.
Piercings elsewhere? I still can't wash the image of Lenny Kravitz from my mind...ouchie


----------



## Gia (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Falcon (Mar 24, 2016)

OK on girly-girl type men but  *NOT* on *REALmen.*


----------



## Arachne (Mar 24, 2016)

Some piercings are fine but this is not my cup of tea..


----------



## oohjarwatsit (Mar 24, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> Johhny Depp has something that transcends looks- he has charisma. Very popular among the ladies in America.


 YUCK, I can do without that sort of charisma if that is what you call it.


----------



## oohjarwatsit (Mar 24, 2016)

Arachne said:


> Some piercings are fine but this is not my cup of tea..



That creature, whatever it is, looks like something out of a horror movie.


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 24, 2016)

Seems to me for the cost of all that modification, junior could have found hisself a mighty good therapist instead...

Johnny Depp used to be amazing but he's let himself go in recent years.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 24, 2016)

oohjarwatsit said:


> YUCK, I can do without that sort of charisma if that is what you call it.


You certainly are entitled to your opinions however negative most of them be


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 24, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> JD used to be amazing but he's let himself go in recent years.



I think he just got older like the rest of us. I'm not what I used to be either. I can empathize


----------



## Gia (Mar 24, 2016)

Yike!   What that is on his foreheads?  Is like horns? He like a baby goat.. They are there on porpose?  ...And I always wonder if they realize that when they very old, they ear lobes will be droop down to they ankles when they remove those round thing in they ears.   I dunno - I should not judge any one choices, but - I just wonder if they will feel sadly that they make those choice when they are younger....


----------



## Anglophile (Mar 24, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> Johhny Depp has something that transcends looks- he has charisma. Very popular among the ladies in America.



I've got charisma and personality but I don't wear earrings


----------



## Anglophile (Mar 24, 2016)

Arachne said:


> Some piercings are fine but this is not my cup of tea..



He looks like my Mail Man, I kid you not.  Bet the old ladies in the village love him


----------



## jujube (Mar 24, 2016)

Oooh, there's something so rakish about a good-looking man wearing one small hoop earring.  I love the look.  The Johnny-Depp-look gets me every time.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 24, 2016)

I love earrings on a man. Piercings, to a degree, tattoos also. Each to their own. Certainly it has nothing to do with masculinity. I am a highly feminine woman, a girly girl. Should I choose to sport a flowered tat sleeve, that would not change. Lol. Really, people can be so superficial in their judgements.


----------



## Gia (Mar 24, 2016)

He look like you mail man this man?  Hawwwwwh.... well... probably he is a very nice man - and he do wear sensible business eye glasses.... but I hope he not ever have to go for emergency MRI scan... it will take forever to removing all those metal.  And the horns.  Those are metal also? : }


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 24, 2016)

Anglophile said:


> I've got charisma and personality but I don't wear earrings



I just  really don't care one way or the other. If they want to do it fine..if they don't fine. We get older we get stuck in our ways. My father was military and very old fashioned. I remember the first boy that knocked on our front door and asked for me. The boy was about 13 and had longer hair, not even long hair. He was wearing the flower love beads. My father opened the door and looked at him and said " I bet you even have lace on your underwear." Times change.


----------



## Gia (Mar 24, 2016)

It not bother to me either, Shalimar... Steven have tattoo on his arm and back but they cover by clothing ... (from military days)... he is very masculinity... he not girly - but he not have earring because he not like any kind of jewelry.   I just do not understand why they put goats horn and so many earring on they face....  I would get a tattoo but I am a big chiecken...haha... and the way I changing my mind just since yesterday - I am not a good candidate for tattoo.     But I like them if they pretty ones..


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 24, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> I love earrings on a man. Piercings, to a degree, tattoos also. Each to their own. Certainly it has nothing to do with masculinity. I am a highly feminine woman, a girly girl. Should I choose to sport a flowered tat sleeve, that would not change. Lol. Really, people can be so superficial in their judgements.


I agree. I lived with a guy that had no tattoos, no piercings, he was considered very good looking and women turned their heads when he walked in a room. After about two months of him I couldn't stand the sight of him. He was the vainest creature I had ever known. Always looking in the mirror. Once he said " No woman deserves me." I just answered that with " I agree."  You don't have to have piercings to be a primper.


----------



## Anglophile (Mar 24, 2016)

Gia said:


> He look like you mail man this man?  Hawwwwwh.... well... probably he is a very nice man - and he do wear sensible business eye glasses.... but I hope he not ever have to go for emergency MRI scan... it will take forever to removing all those metal.  And the horns.  Those are metal also? : }



He is in fact very popular.  When I went to Camden Lock Market London , all heavy metal and you name it, an old boy would sit there , his face totally covered in the things and Tat's.   People paid him money to have a photo taken with him and he made a fortune.  Turned out he was a retired Bank Manager.


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 24, 2016)

I believe Becks sports an earring as well, Mrrrrowwww


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 24, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Mrrrrowwww


LOL! Thanks for the chuckle


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 24, 2016)

Becks! Now that is a masculine man. Mmmmm.


----------



## Ina (Mar 24, 2016)

I admit to being a Tom Selleck fan. Nothing to detract from the smile and mischief I see in his eyes.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 24, 2016)

wait a minute..what were we talking about?


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 24, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> wait a minute..what were we talking about?



Airbrushing.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 24, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Airbrushing.


I do not even mind a bit if he gains 50 pounds 

http://tinyurl.com/gpu5zxf


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 24, 2016)

Okay back to Johnny Depp, airbrushed or not he was stunning





 Now he has teeth like a meth head
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What gives here? Somebody who can afford state of the art dentistry and complete pain relief letting himself look homeless.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 24, 2016)

I dunno maybe he has a phobia of dentists. Some people do . I dunno. I still like the guy. He's a good actor


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 24, 2016)

Many of us are terrified of dentists, I certainly am.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 24, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> wait a minute..what were we talking about?



Johnny Depp and how he is yummy eye candy? Lol


Ralphy,go for it,I can take it! Want my email? 

:devil:


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 24, 2016)

I've been tattooed a bunch of times and been in labor a bunch of times...and still afraid of the dentist. But if money is no object they can certainly knock you out. If there was no pain involved and you're photographed often, a gleaming mouthful of perfect choppers would seem a no brainer.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 24, 2016)

I don't care for jewelry on men, especially earrings and necklaces - I find it a bit too vain.   I don't think its judgemental to like or not like something or have an opinion based on a preference.

I think those are caps - gold and silver or whatever that he can put in or remove.  But, yes, I think he's neglecting his teeth.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 24, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> I've been tattooed a bunch of times and been in labor a bunch of times...and still afraid of the dentist. But if money is no object they can certainly knock you out. If there was no pain involved and you're photographed often, a gleaming mouthful of perfect choppers would seem a no brainer.



Take the last word. Please.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 24, 2016)

Hey Ralphy - do men look good in diapers?


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 24, 2016)

Now I've known guys who were into that...not that personally of course.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 24, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Now I've known guys who were into that...not that personally of course.




I guess it all Depends ...


----------



## Guitarist (Mar 24, 2016)

Depends on the guy, his age, his haircut, his earlobes, his clothes ...


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 24, 2016)

If he's into diapers of course...


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 24, 2016)

Old fart from a time if a guy wore an earing it was a signal or code they were gay, a drug dealer or sniffer head/party boy unlike the fashion statement it is now a days-I don't care.  I will be judgemental except for one category.


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 24, 2016)

Son, I believe the hanky thing was before earrings...wrong color the wrong night and well...you'd have an interesting evening


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 24, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> I guess it all Depends ...



Lol


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 24, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> Old fart from a time if a guy wore an earing it was a signal or code they were gay, a drug dealer or sniffer head/party boy unlike the fashion statement it is now a days-I don't care.  I will be judgemental except for one category.



Huh?


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 24, 2016)

Um, how do we even begin to break down the hanky or earring code mainstream???


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 24, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> My son dated a girl with a thing in her tongue.  I never asked him but I wondered what tongu kissing her might have been like, especially if she had a little of her dinner stuck in the piercing...



What a gross thought Ralphy.
Right, that's it Ladies.:love_heart:
Sorry to disappoint you all, but if you have a thingy through your tongue, I will not kiss you.

End of!layful::sentimental:nthego:


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 24, 2016)

The middle troubled one did that. Nope don't understand it in the least. Here want to get all sexy? Let me hold your tongue with salad tongues and put an earring in there. That will make you talk funny and possibly break your teeth? Yup sexy as heck.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 24, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> I think he just got older like the rest of us. I'm not what I used to be either. I can empathize



I agree BW, I see a lot of attractive celebrities in their older years that look very good, although judged harshly by some. We all are getting older and should wear it proudly, better than the alternative.   I give credit to those who don't rely on facelifts and botox in a desperate attempt to keep their youthful looks, the ones who don't go that route are a special breed these days.  Depp is attractive and wears his earrings well, here's a pic of him from the past.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 24, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> I agree BW, I see a lot of attractive celebrities in their older years that look very good, although judged harshly by some. We all are getting older and should wear it proudly, better than the alternative.   I give credit to those who don't rely on facelifts and botox in a desperate attempt to keep their youthful looks, the ones who don't go that route are a special breed these days.  Depp is attractive and wears his earrings well, here's a pic of him from the past.



Well that be nice but I like to remember him this way ARRRR!


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 24, 2016)

Son is gorgeous but them teeth? Okay Keef did more chemicals than you will  ever see in your life. And he is way older and looks younger. Sucks to be you


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 24, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Son is gorgeous but them teeth? Okay Keef did more chemicals than you will  ever see in your life. And he is way older and looks younger. Sucks to be you


Sucks to be who? Please clarify. And really WTH how many times do you need to keep saying he has bad teeth? Your opinion on that was stated more than once. What a fixation.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 24, 2016)

Yes, this is beginning to border on hostile. Some peeps like Johnny Depp, and that is ok. We all have flaws, why should celebrities be exempt from imperfection? Hardly fair, IMHO.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 24, 2016)

I always liked earrings on men, just on one ear is fine,  but my husband would never wear one.   I'm not a big country music fan, but Keith Urban wears his earrings very nicely.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 24, 2016)

He looks wonderful, SB.


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 24, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> I have never understood why men decided to start wearing earrings.  They just make men look silly or make them look effeminate in my never humble estimation...



I have a negative impression of men wearing earrings, and/or other piercings and 'excessive' tattoos on either sex. Just my visceral reaction...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 25, 2016)

Arachne said:


> Some piercings are fine but this is not my cup of tea..



His parents must be proud of him!!


----------



## oohjarwatsit (Mar 25, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> His parents must be proud of him!!



If it was my child, I wouldn't let it in my home unless its head was covered, and even then I would have to think about it.


----------



## oldman (Mar 25, 2016)

The company that I worked for before retiring was no piercings for males, except for one small earring may be worn with Supervisor approval. No Hoops for males.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 25, 2016)

oohjarwatsit said:


> If it was my child, I wouldn't let it in my home unless its head was covered, and even then I would have to think about it.





oldman said:


> The company that I worked for before retiring was no piercings for males, except for one small earring may be worn with Supervisor approval. No Hoops for males.



I wonder what he does for a living?? Would you hire him ??


----------



## IKE (Mar 25, 2016)

Arachne said:


> Some piercings are fine but this is not my cup of tea..



How would you like to hear your daughter say , "daddy I'd like to introduce you to my new boyfriend "  ?


----------



## Gia (Mar 25, 2016)

He have INTENSE eyes...  the eyes never change on any one - teeth or no teeth...aged or not aged.... He make Gia feel very happyness.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 25, 2016)

Hmm, just think about what his lower piercings look like...


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 25, 2016)

A lot of tattoos & piercings scream "I need attention, look at me" just like a label or design on clothing a runway model wore in a magazine picture.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 25, 2016)

Frankly, I think this is largely a generational thing. Attitudes toward what constitutes masculinity and feminity have changed, thankfully. Far fewer restrictions. IMHO, this is a good thing. The freedom to express one's individuality is a healthy form of self 

expression. The sooner men are freed from the yolk of "don't do that, it's girly," and women, "tattoos are tramp stamps, Piercings are slutty" the better off we will all be. Remember when good girls didn't have sex before marriage? Lolol. Riiiight! Now, many women, such as myself, choose to never marry at all.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 25, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Frankly, I think this is largely a generational thing. Attitudes toward what constitutes masculinity and feminity have changed, thankfully. Far fewer restrictions. IMHO, this is a good thing. The freedom to express one's individuality is a healthy form of self
> 
> expression. The sooner men are freed from the yolk of "don't do that, it's girly," and women, "tattoos are tramp stamps, Piercings are slutty" the better off we will all be. Remember when good girls didn't have sex before marriage? Lolol. Riiiight! Now, many women, such as myself, choose to never marry at all.



Fashions or fads come and go. Earrings, tattoos and/or piercings are a fad. There are some who working out their issues with body manipulation in general but in today's world it's a fad. Most people follow a fad or trend because they want to belong to a particular group. Personally anyone who goes to extremes wether it's accessorizing the body or spending thousands on hipster clothing have some issues especially when the accessories, clothing and financing are not practical.


----------



## Gia (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi Shalimar...  

I think so...also, yes.....  attitudes have change.  It is the ones who go for the extremes that are troubled and they needing some guidance some where in they life.  Like the man with the horns.  To put his body thru those thing - why?  Why he wish to altar his looks so very much?  It is some thing that require some intense counseling, I believe... but yes...to the other things you mentioning.   Just LIVE as we like.  We go around ONLY ONE TIME....     Those Victorian days are gone - womens now can do as they wish - and I think that is a good thing.  They was have to fight for every thing that they have deserve... VOTING - WORKING WAGES - EDUCATION .... all those thing AND bear the children and care for them.  Womens work twice as hard in life - is time that they are pay equally ... I think that is beginning to change - I hope so...


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 25, 2016)

Well, WhatInThe, I think we shall agree to disagree on this subject. As a therapist, I have a different perspective around what constitutes issues, versus what is merely a form of personal expression. I have a nose ring, three holes in each ear. Whatever 

issues I may have, and we all have issues, do not revolve around using my body as an attention getting device. Hopefully, my social skills are not so atrophied that that would ever be necessary. In my experience, when one targets a group of people who 

choose a different lifestyle than our own, it speaks to our lack of tolerance, rather than their "difference." Providing they are good people, the rest is merely a matter of personal preference.


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 25, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> A lot of tattoos & piercings scream "I need attention, look at me" just like a label or design on clothing a runway model wore in a magazine picture.



+1.   That's the "expressing one's individuality" thing, in a nutshell.      I recall my son trying to defend the practice of "tagging"(IE:graffiti) , saying that it was a way of "expressing" one's individuality.   My thought: if one's "individuality" is heavily influenced by the bombardment and consumption of entertainment content produced commercially by the media industry, then you can hardly claim original thought with the outward bound vestiges, albeit graffiti or extensive piercings or tattooing.

'you _are_ what you eat", applies to  both food and cultural influences.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 25, 2016)

I guess I shouldn't mention my Prince Albert at this point, huh? :nightmare:


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 25, 2016)

Philly, HaHaHaHaHaHa. I am not touching that comment with a ten foot pole.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 25, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> +1.   That's the "expressing one's individuality" thing, in a nutshell.      I recall my son trying to defend the practice of "tagging"(IE:graffiti) , saying that it was a way of "expressing" one's individuality.   My thought: if one's "individuality" is heavily influenced by the bombardment and consumption of entertainment content produced commercially by the media industry, then you can hardly claim original thought with the outward bound vestiges, albeit graffiti or extensive piercings or tattooing.
> 
> 'you _are_ what you eat", applies to  both food and cultural influences.



I see many confuse being a fan of someone/thing with individuality. Same for using a certain 'brand' to distinguish one's self from another. Aren't cattle branded?

 One of the most confusing and disturbing tattoos I see is the bar code tattoo. Don't these fools realize a bar code is used to track inventory-they need to be asked 'Who do you belong to?'


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 25, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Philly, HaHaHaHaHaHa. I am not touching that comment with a ten foot pole.



Funny you should mention that ... 

...

The phone company just installed a new 10' pole on the street yesterday.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 25, 2016)

Hmm. A person could make a good case for comformity being a brand also. After all, sticking with the herd can give a person a sense of belonging, without risk.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 25, 2016)

We are talking about a sinple question that Ralphy asked,and some people answer that simple question and some have gone to the extreme of insulting the people that like the earings.


My goodness.

The picture with the piercings has nothing to do with a simple question of llike or dislike.

Or Johnny Depps teeth.

Some of you seem to think you have figured out humanity and how one ticks and never take the time to even ponder another persons idea.

There is no growth there.

A simple piercing or a few tattoos don't make an attention seeker.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 25, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> I see many confuse being a fan of someone/thing with individuality. Same for using a certain 'brand' to distinguish one's self from another. *Aren't cattle branded?*
> 
> One of the most confusing and disturbing tattoos I see is the bar code tattoo. Don't these fools realize a bar code is used to track inventory-they need to be asked 'Who do you belong to?'



Moo.

Even back in my teens I swore off wearing labeled jeans. From a pragmatic viewpoint, why spend three times as much to wear advertising on your butt? I even used to cut the "Levis" or "Wrangler" tags off the ones I DID wear.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 25, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Hmm. A person could make a good case for comformity being a brand also. After all, sticking with the herd can give a person a sense of belonging, without risk.



But isn't there a risk of losing yourself in that herd? 

Safety vs. Freedom.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 25, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> We are talking about a sinple question that Ralphy asked,and some people answer that simple question and some have gone to the extreme of insulting the people that like the earings.
> 
> 
> My goodness.
> ...



I agree but that wasn't the picture used up thread. The topic has strayed a bit.

Back to earrings. Do earrings work if they are clipped on rather than use a piercing/permanent hole in the ear? I'm from an era/area it was a big deal when a girl  got their ears pierced-it was news.

I consider a piercing or artificial hole a physical alteration of one's body for fashion. It's acceptable, I get that. And having a(one) hole piercing in each ear is ok but society has gone way way way beyond that. Walking art exhibits do not necessarily make fashionable attire.

In decades past I know people who treated their single tattoo like a boat, they were happy as heck when they got and now couldn't wait to get rid of it or went out of their way to cover it up.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 25, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Moo.
> 
> Even back in my teens I swore off wearing labeled jeans. From a pragmatic viewpoint, why spend three times as much to wear advertising on your butt? I even used to cut the "Levis" or "Wrangler" tags off the ones I DID wear.



Yes,and hide the Gucci name bags or the 'polo' shirts.

What about sports teams? Clubs? Cheerleading team? Who needs to 'belong' more? A persong who has a few piercings and tatoos or them?

If we are to mention following a herd,we might as well go all the way.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 25, 2016)

From a particularly specialized viewpoint, based upon personal experience, one should never wear a pierced earring when one is a bouncer ...


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 25, 2016)

Philly, re conformity post. I think you misunderstood me. My point was, conformity is often a way of gaining acceptance. Of belonging. I see that as a brand. Perhaps I should have been more specific. Obviously, I am not a fan of conformity. As my son 

so clearly pointed out I have never had a mainstream moment in my life. I choose freedom over safety. Lolol. I am not a very good Sheeple. Lolol


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 25, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> I agree but that wasn't the picture used up thread. The topic has strayed a bit.
> 
> Back to earrings. Do earrings work if they are clipped on rather than use a piercing/permanent hole in the ear? I'm from an era/area it was a big deal when a girl  got their ears pierced-it was news.
> 
> ...



I don't disagree about how things were and in some households,still are.

There are people like me who coonsider tattoos as art and I personally wouldd have more if spouse was not so against them (noww o don't care what he thinks).

Now,my daughter wants a tattoo,I'm ok with it,her father iss not.in a year she will be 18 and its her deciision.

The extreme cases,maybe they are seeking attention,maybe they are trying to 'hidek their self,I dont know,I'm no therapist,but you can't put everyone under the same label of 'attention seeker'
My son wanted an induustrial piercing,when he went to get it he called me and said 'lol mom I'm scared,hahahaha, I told him if he is sure he wants itnto kjust do it' and he did.
He works as a 3D animator in movies.
I have a daughter and I still have some old mentality,its not easy,hopefully I have guided my  kids to be ferocious in life and strong human beings and make good decisions for themselves.

I don't want to be a parent and never was a parent ,at least tried not to make decisions or use fear  to guide them.




(Sorry about the terrible spelling)


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 25, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Yes,and hide the Gucci name bags or the 'polo' shirts.
> 
> What about sports teams? Clubs? Cheerleading team? Who needs to 'belong' more? A persong who has a few piercings and tatoos or them?
> 
> If we are to mention following a herd,we might as well go all the way.



Oh the professional sports fan boys and girls. I understand the kids & kids wearing this stuff. I even get an adult wearing a hat because a hat has purpose, But paying 25$ for a 3 dollar T shirt. At least one can trash or change their fashionable attire & things with ease. Piercings and tattoos are permanent until physically taken care of, a big process. I guess the question is how big of a decision/process was it to go with something very permanent. Does that say something about the person?  

 That's the thing what were teenage fads are now adult trends. I wonder how many 70 year olds even have their high school varsity letter let alone care about it. I was done wearing my high school ring less than a year out of high school yet we couldn't wait to get one. It's astounding the number of trophies & awards I see in the trash on any given day besides catastrophic events like cleaning out a deceased or evicted possessions I think many realize it was just a thing back then. They move on, change.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 25, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Philly, re conformity post. I think you misunderstood me. My point was, conformity is often a way of gaining acceptance. Of belonging. I see that as a brand. Perhaps I should have been more specific. Obviously, I am not a fan of conformity. As my son
> 
> so clearly pointed out I have never had a mainstream moment in my life. I choose freedom over safety. Lolol. I am not a very good Sheeple. Lolol



Ah, okay, my apologies. I didn't get your drift because I was busy putting my eyelashes up in curlers and painting my toenails with phosphorescent paint ... 

"Mainstream moment in (your) life" - LOL! I know the feeling ...


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 25, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> I guess I shouldn't mention my Prince Albert at this point, huh? :nightmare:



I don't believe you,I want proof...


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 25, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> I don't believe you,I want proof...




This is a family forum, remember?

... and not THAT kind of family ... layful:


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 25, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> Oh the professional sports fan boys and girls. I understand the kids & kids wearing this stuff. I even get an adult wearing a hat because a hat has purpose, But paying 25$ for a 3 dollar T shirt. At least one can trash or change their fashionable attire & things with ease. Piercings and tattoos are permanent until physically taken care of, a big process. I guess the question is how big of a decision/process was it to go with something very permanent. Does that say something about the person?
> 
> That's the thing what were teenage fads are now adult trends. I wonder how many 70 year olds even have their high school varsity letter let alone care about it. I was done wearing my high school ring less than a year out of high school yet we couldn't wait to get one. It's astounding the number of trophies & awards I see in the trash on any given day besides catastrophic events like cleaning out a deceased or evicted possessions I think many realize it was just a thing back then. They move on, change.



Not finishing high school,I was so excited about my sons school ring,he didn't want it.I was so shocked because I never had the oportunity but I had to let go,lol 

Same thing with my daughter,we went prom dress shopping and I was more excited than her.

As for permanent marks,I had my tattoo about 3 years ago and are planning more.I have no regrets


----------



## Cookie (Mar 25, 2016)

Everything we do is mainstream in one way or another and depends on the 'system'. If you really want to be non-mainstream, live off the grid, don't have electricity, indoor plumbing, don't eat meat, make your own clothes, weave your own cloth, have a cow, make your own soap and grow your own food. etc. etc. I could go on and on.  

We want to be individuals, but we are really a herd animal, wanting to be accepted by our peer group and seeking approval, even if its trying to look different from the main group and fit into another non-conformist group that is conforming to its own standards. 

 Wanting to be unique and an individual can be fun, but how can anyone be completely unique depending on and living and participating in our society.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 25, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> This is a family forum, remember?
> 
> ... and not THAT kind of family ... layful:



I'm not family,lol


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 25, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> Back to earrings. Do earrings work if they are clipped on rather than use a piercing/permanent hole in the ear? I'm from an era/area it was a big deal when a girl  got their ears pierced-it was news.



I don't know, what do you think?


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 25, 2016)

Gia said:


> Yike!   What that is on his foreheads?  Is like horns? He like a baby goat.. They are there on porpose?  ...And I always wonder if they realize that when they very old, they ear lobes will be droop down to they ankles when they remove those round thing in they ears.   I dunno - I should not judge any one choices, but - I just wonder if they will feel sadly that they make those choice when they are younger....



Yes Gia.
As one gets older.
Everything goes south i'm afraid!


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 25, 2016)

Booze,lmao


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 25, 2016)

I don't believe you,I want proof... 

Go to YouTube and gaze at Lenny Kravitz's um...wardrobe malfunction, I'm sure you're gorgeous Philly, but it's always tasteful to leave something to the imagination


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 25, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> I don't believe you,I want proof...
> 
> Go to YouTube and gaze at Lenny Kravitz's um...wardrobe malfunction, I'm sure you're gorgeous Philly, but it's always tasteful to leave something to the imagination


Lenny Kravitz you say?

'On you tube....'

Lmao


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 25, 2016)

He was apparently wearing very tight leather trousers which split and well...showed off his jewelry...


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 25, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> He was apparently wearing very tight leather trousers which split and well...showed off his jewelry...



Well now, I think I may skip that one and watch a Bill Dance Blooper.


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 25, 2016)

Yeah you don't want to be that guy either


----------

